# Fiddle doesn't pant? ever...



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

In the whole 2 months I have had Fiddle I have never seen her panting? Is this normal? My Family dog pants all the time!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine only pant if they are out back doing zoommies for about 15 minutes in the heat. How hot is it where you live? how much does Fiddle run around?


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Mine only pant if they are out back doing zommies for about 15 minutes. How hot is it where you live? how much does Fiddle run around?


We are only just starting to get into summer over here but there has been a few hot days. When we play with her she does quite alot ot running, and alot or running on a bean bag (which would be quite exhausting) and still no panting!!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Being a sc, she can dissapate her heat easy. I wouldn't worry. These dogs love the heat. I think they are adapted to high temps as they are originally from Mexico which is a lot of desert and heat.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I don't think these chis pant too much. They're cold natured & unless Midgie is laying out in the sun on a 90 degree day, she hardly every pants either.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Being a sc, she can dissapate her heat easy. I wouldn't worry. These dogs love the heat. I think they are adapted to high temps as they are originally from Mexico which is a lot of desert and heat.





woodard2009 said:


> I don't think these chis pant too much. They're cold natured & unless Midgie is laying out in the sun on a 90 degree day, she hardly every pants either.



Wonderful! I don't mind that she doesn't do it (I sort of like that she doesnt) Just wanted to make sure everyone else didn't either haha


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

It's funny that you asked this question because I live in Tennessee & one day we went out for the day & left Midgie home. I made the mistake on a high 80-90 day not to have any fans on in the house & didn't have the a.c. on. Didn't think it was going to get that hot that day. When I got home Midgie felt really hot & she's was panting which scared me to death as she hardly ever pants. Panting is just a way for them to cool down. I grabbed her & threw her in the sink & wet her down. She was fine & I over-reacted. lol


----------



## London (Jul 4, 2009)

I wondered about this too a while back lol. 
I noticed that when we went for our long walks over the summer they did pant (at which point we'd stop and have a rest and a drink).

If you are used to dogs who pant, I must admit at first its quite strange to have a dog who doesn't


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah Rocky hardly ever pants either, only if he is out a walk and its very hot. My dads collie is nearly always with his mouth open panting.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Quigley is almost a year now. I have had him since January. Through the hot Georgia summer, and it was killer this year, I have never once seen him pant. Glad you asked the question because I had wondered if his "panter" was broken on him along with all his other issues. 
It is most likely that he is so pampered he has never been hot enough to need to pant. Sad but true. LOL.


----------

